# amplificador de audio hi-end de la firma CLASSE



## electroaudio (Mar 29, 2010)

Hola amigos de la comunidad hoy temprano publique una potencia de audio car PIONEER,en esta ocacion voy a publicar para los mas exquisitos y exigentes un amplificador de la firma CLASSE,este tipo de amplificadores es utilizado para audio hogar high end,para que tengan una idea algo asi cuesta al rededor de u$D6000(dolares)y eso no es nada en algunos casos  E$5000(euros) como la jeff Rowland model 10,esto nos habla que ademas de la marca son productos de altisima gama;y aunque la circuiteria podria ser comun,esta muy bien elaborada,calculada,y es funcional.
 ok amigos aqui tienen el circuito a ver si lo arman y despue me cuentan,no se descepcionaran se los aseguro!!!!
  SALUDOS.
pd:amigos cualquier circuito que necesiten de audio me lo piden y lo publicare,para la proxima voy a publicar algo mas grande alguna qsc,crest,crown,etc


----------



## palomo (Mar 30, 2010)

Hola electroaudio interesante el circuito que compartes con la comunidad, dime ya lo armaste o al menos simulado, para que puedas exponer o compartir tus experiencias con nosotros, la verdad si es gama Hig-end esta tentador aventurarse con un proyecto como este, y por lo que veo en el diagrama ocupa resistencias de metal-film ya que los valores que expone no son muy comerciales en resistencias comunes, asi que espermos nos comentes tus experiencias.

Saludos


----------



## electroaudio (Mar 30, 2010)

hola palomo como estas,si arme el circuito y los resultados fueron excelentes,algo realmente extraordinario;por el tema de las resistencia use comunes y me aproxime al valor de las mismas.
 te comento que el circuito da un poco mas de 70w,a 8 ohms la distorcion es de 00.8% a la maxima potencia,la frecuencia va desde 10hz a 35kz,la verdad que es una maravilla este circuito,armalo con confianza.
  saludos.


----------



## cantoni11 (Oct 11, 2012)

hola ,se consiguen en Argentina esos TR???? di o armaste podrias subir el pcb ,saludos


----------

